# كيف تربين طفلك تربية دينية مسيحية لتكون حجر اساس مستقبله - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (27 سبتمبر 2016)

يجب ان تربين طفلك تربية دينية مسيحية منذ نعومة اظفاره فعندما يبدا في الكلام والفهم وهو في عمر السنتين يجب تعليمه ترتيلة للمسيح كترتيلة ( يسوع فرحي يسوع فرحي يسوع فرحي ان احبك) وان تعلميه صورة المسيح والقديسة العذراء مريم او شراء تمثالين لهما ووضعهما على منضدة محاطة بالزهور والشموع الموقدة وعلميه ان يسجد معك على ركبتيه وان يردد وارءك الصلاة الربانية وان تعلميه ان يحرس نظره عندما يبلغ اربع سنوات فعندما يشاهد مشاهد غير اخلاقية ان يغير القناة او ان يدير ظهره او ان يغادر الغرفة او ان يطفىء الجهاز اكان بنتا ام ولدا واشتري له الانجيل المصور للاطفال وادخلي طفلك في مدارس الاحد ان كانت متوافرة وان كان لديك جهازا يزودك بالانترنت فاريه مواقع خاصة بالاطفال وافلام كارتونية تجسد قصص الانجيل واجعليه يرى افلام الكارتون من احدى القنوات المسيحية وعلميه او علميها كيف تتصرف مع ابن الجيران او كيف يتصرف مع بنت الجيران بما يليق بالحياة الدينية المسيحية


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2016)

فعلا موضوع مهم جدا 
ونصائح مفيده جدا 
شكراااااااااا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------

